# Northeastern University Cubers



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'm a student at Northeastern University and was hoping to make a student organization devoted to cubing with a few friends. Regulations state that we need at least fifteen members to start and maintain a group but we don't know that many cubers. If you go to Northeastern or have friends who do and would like to cube please let me know so we can organize this club! Hopefully we can get some funding for some competition timers and maybe host a competition eventually!


----------



## Angel Lim (Nov 25, 2013)

I am sure my friend from hs, Tim Wong, would be interested. He's a freshman at NEU.


----------



## Tim Wong (Nov 25, 2013)

lel sure. i'll join gj


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome, do you know anybody else who would be interested who goes here? So far that makes 5 or so people.


----------



## Tim Wong (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know anyone else who really cubes, but I can try to drag friends along if they have nothing better to do


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds good and we could do the same, but for the club to be permanent we need 12 active members. Good job at Lexington btw!


----------



## Tim Wong (Nov 25, 2013)

tygj you dosed gj too


----------



## Gvan138 (Dec 6, 2013)

you know i'd be about this scott (it's greg btw)


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Dec 8, 2013)

We're going to start putting things in motion early next semester. It's looking like we're going to have most of the necessary people already accounted for.


----------



## Cabeth Dekker (Mar 14, 2014)

I just became a member to this site because i want to learn it! How is this going to work?


----------

